# Protein for east Texas bucks



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a good recommendation and experiance for feeding protein in east Texas, specifically the Polk-Tyler county area? I don't want to just jump on the bandwagon with these big protein companies because of their name. I want to know what the deer like where I am at. Thanks


----------



## Dishonest John (Jul 31, 2015)

*Protein*

I hunt Trinity Co. 1500 acre lease and in my experience the 16% roasted soy bean and corn mix is the way to go. This time of year I start slinging it in a feeder pen, no sense in feeding the hogs, and the deer love it. I but it direct from the Waller Rice Drier, Waller Texas. You can google them to get to the web site for prices. Stubbs in Trinity sometimes carries it but gauges on the price.... Good Luck


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Deersteaks, that is a loaded question especially for the forum.

However, may I offer a suggestion that will take opinions out of your answer. This person will take the total acreage, surrounding land, habitat, etc., and give you an answer. Contact TPWD at the 800 number and ask who and how to contact the biologist for your county. He will offer suggestions to meet your goal and budget. Budget being the big factor for your goal.

This advice will be FREE.

Good luck.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Gimpy said:


> I hunt Trinity Co. 1500 acre lease and in my experience the 16% roasted soy bean and corn mix is the way to go. This time of year I start slinging it in a feeder pen, no sense in feeding the hogs, and the deer love it. I but it direct from the Waller Rice Drier, Waller Texas. You can google them to get to the web site for prices. Stubbs in Trinity sometimes carries it but gauges on the price.... Good Luck


What is your ratio of corn/soybeans?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Build a nice 100ft diameter pen, make 3 or 4 feed troughs and pour a couple bags of what ever brands you like in each trough. set game cams and report back.


I will say this, eat peanuts only for a month and see how fat you get!!!!

Do your research on that statement...

John


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

I hunt polk/trinity area. We Have been feeding Lyssy and Eckels very heavy for the last 7 years about 100,000lbs from January-October. It works our deer put on 10-12inches easy from 4.5-5.5. We have 140-160â€ deer with the occasional one bigger with good management, generous feeding, and food plots. We are not high fence, but we are mld3 with a biologist.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Nice bucks TR

John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My thoughts is protein will be good any place.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Deersteaks said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation and experiance for feeding protein in east Texas, specifically the Polk-Tyler county area? I don't want to just jump on the bandwagon with these big protein companies because of their name. I want to know what the deer like where I am at. Thanks


Here is one of our Polk Co. LF Customers Bucks from this season with the testimonial he sent in.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are some nice deer tunnel-runner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank yâ€™all. I could upload picture after picture but those are just two of many year in and year out. Those arenâ€™t the two biggest either. Management and feeding works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Lots of good information on here and I appreciate it. I won't be able to feed protein on that scale, but I figure to start in the winter when they need need the food the most, and the lack of food elsewhere will sort of force their interest in it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Reading other threads, it seems you need 2-4 months before the deer take off on it (if they ever do). I plan on feeding protein starting around July, hoping they will start eating it by bow or gun season! Feed it through February, then stop until July (only one protein feeder). Again - I'm only on 20 acres and will be feeding it mainly for an attractant (along with food plots). I'll be reporting back!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

tpool said:


> Reading other threads, it seems you need 2-4 months before the deer take off on it (if they ever do). I plan on feeding protein starting around July, hoping they will start eating it by bow or gun season! Feed it through February, then stop until July (only one protein feeder). Again - I'm only on 20 acres and will be feeding it mainly for an attractant (along with food plots). I'll be reporting back!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


 We're using existing broadcast feeder locations, adding panels and protein feeders, in hopes they acclimate a little quicker since they are accustomed to feeding there already. Leaving the corn feeders spinning near the new protein feeders. Hopefully they'll come to the normal dinner bell and quickly find the good stuff. Hope to get a couple more up this weekend. Found a place 30 minutes from the lease that has a "old process peanut meal" based feed that I've gotten some great feedback on. Price ranges from $8.35 - $10.40 per 50 lb bag, based on the vitamin supplement levels you choose. Curious to see how they respond.


----------



## thoma2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

I am a novice here so forgive me for asking but when is the right time to put our protein? April? May? And for how long? Thanks in advance


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> We're using existing broadcast feeder locations, adding panels and protein feeders, in hopes they acclimate a little quicker since they are accustomed to feeding there already. Leaving the corn feeders spinning near the new protein feeders. Hopefully they'll come to the normal dinner bell and quickly find the good stuff. Hope to get a couple more up this weekend. Found a place 30 minutes from the lease that has a "old process peanut meal" based feed that I've gotten some great feedback on. Price ranges from $8.35 - $10.40 per 50 lb bag, based on the vitamin supplement levels you choose. Curious to see how they respond.


Sounds good Main Frame 8. I plan on feeding corn from broadcast feeder right away (Mid-February when I take delivery of the new place). Will put up my one protein feeder in same pen as corn feeder. If none hit the protein for 2 months I will gradually mix in protein with corn in the gravity feeder and shut the corn feeder down...

As far as thoma2018's question, I have no experience either, except seems most fellers either start in the summer when the does drop fawns and bucks start putting on antlers, or mainly just during hunting season...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

thoma2018 said:


> I am a novice here so forgive me for asking but when is the right time to put our protein? April? May? And for how long? Thanks in advance


I started last weekend and will feed until the end of October. The doe need it due being pregnant and the bucks are recovering from the rut and will be dropping their antlers soon. Now is the time in my opinion.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shooter said:


> I started last weekend and will feed until the end of October. The doe need it due being pregnant and the bucks are recovering from the rut and will be dropping their antlers soon. Now is the time in my opinion.


X2 now is the time and feed up until end of October or year round if you can afford it. We feed year round except during hunting season and then corn.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

In doing some searches on protein feed, most say Jan/Feb to October. My question would be why even stop for the 2-3 months? You might as well keep feeding all year.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

huntfish2011 said:


> In doing some searches on protein feed, most say Jan/Feb to October. My question would be why even stop for the 2-3 months? You might as well keep feeding all year.


I don't actually stop. I'm just not as diligent in making sure they are full all the time. During off season I have time to keep up with the chores which includes keeping the feeders full but during season I hunt mornings and evenings which doesn't leave much time to keep up with the daily chores around the ranch. Fence repairs, garden, yard work, food plots and everything else.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Corn is a little cheaper than protein. November usually bucks are grown, doe have almost raised their fawn, all should be in good shape and corn is like candy to them but really much food value , But if you can feed protein all year around do it.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I just filled my first protein feeder ever, in Jasper county. I went with double down, I've read alot about feeding protein and went with DD for no other reason than it seems they prefer it (taste). My main goal is to attract more deer as I'm only on 22 acres, healthier deer will just be a bonus. I just figured the best way to get more deer traffic is to feed something that tastes better, and from what I've read, DD is the ticket. I guess I will have my answer in a few months. I had 3 deer on camera this year, from August until now, a doe and fawn and 4 yr old 8. They were all 3 pretty regular (4-6 days a week) but only the three. I'll update if the numbers pick up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks livinadream. Very interested in what you start seeing with the DD as I plan to pick a brand in June/July and start feeding protein on my small 20.23 acres. I too am doing for the attracting qualities (and like you said - if it makes 'em healthier then just a bonus!).


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

For making the deer healthier and hopes of improving antler quality... start feeding now through early fall. Get their bodies back to full health as quick as you can after their hard winter rut. This will allow them to be better prepared to grow better antlers. If the body is in bad shape.. the antlers won't reach their potential. The nutrition will go to their bodies instead. 

As far as why stop feeding during the season? I stop simply because I'd rather have a timed corn feeder, feeding during the day than having a gravity feeder where they can fill up at night and stay nocturnal. 

If you really just want it for an attractant, the best thing you can do is feed year round in order to keep them on your place. But that's expensive. I'm really not interested in protein as an attractant (just a side benefit for me). So I don't have great advice here. 

Also, for antler purposes.. it takes quite a bit of protein, and a few years of it, to start seeing results usually. Gotta be patient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks afishinman. Yeah, if corn is just as attracting as protein (and much cheaper), maybe that's all I need. I just thought that if no one is feeding protein in a 3-4 mile radius from my land (which I think is true), it would attract and keep deer coming to my land over the others lands as they are just feeding corn. Y'all think this statement is true? Or not?

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

tpool

Well just for a attractant I would go with corn. Its cheaper and like candy to them.I would start feeding it and feed year around. Remember you dont have to put out a lot to keep them in the area. Turn down the timers during off season. Just enough to tease them and keep you from having to fill feeder every week.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Suppliment feeding*

Many good ideas. See what gets you best. You might also try some mineral supplementation, trace mineral blocks (the red ones) are available at almost every feed store. I would also use some bone meal.

All the best


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all. I haven't ruled out or in feeding protein but may experiment both ways and will report back (going to have a thread on my new small acreage letting y'all know how it's going throughout the next couple years).

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I just filled my feeder with roasted soybeans and corn-16% protein, it should keep them coming. Iâ€™m a 1 old man operation so things progress slowly, feed pen up by April with mineral blocks, protein feeder by June with ???? protein. I have 7 bucks and 7 does that are regulars now, just trying to fatten them up and spread their antlers to 13+! :d


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome bowmansdad!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

tpool said:


> Sounds good Main Frame 8. I plan on feeding corn from broadcast feeder right away (Mid-February when I take delivery of the new place). Will put up my one protein feeder in same pen as corn feeder. If none hit the protein for 2 months I will gradually mix in protein with corn in the gravity feeder and shut the corn feeder down...
> 
> As far as thoma2018's question, I have no experience either, except seems most fellers either start in the summer when the does drop fawns and bucks start putting on antlers, or mainly just during hunting season...
> 
> ...


Here are 3 of the 4 we have up. The first one will probably get relocated and expanded in size a bit.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mity nice Mainframe. I am with you the first picture pen needs to be bigger.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Mity nice Mainframe. I am with you the first picture pen needs to be bigger.


Sadly, it was smaller than that. We pulled a few posts , added 2 more panels and dropped the broadcast feeder in this past weekend just to see if we could get some activity. Did not have time to do the full relocation Sunday with just my son and I. That was an old pen we just used that was there from 10 years ago.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Darnit - I can't see Main Frame 8's pictures!! Can someone repost?

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------

